# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Δευτερο κουδούνι θυροτηλεφωνου .

## Σταύρος Απο

Καλημερα παιδια.Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος θελω να βαλω δευτερο κουδουδουνι σε αλλο δωματιο.Αυτο ειναι το θυροτηλεφωνο,ποιες ειναι οι επαφες  που πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω ωστε να δουλε​ψει το δευτερο κουδουνι;  1353060246032.jpg Απο δευτερα θα ανεβασω και το καινουριο κουδουνι.Ποιο μου προτεινετε να αγορασω;Ενα φθηνο αλλα δυνατο,γιατι ειναι για μεγαλη κυρια..Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Κανεις ρε παιδια; :Confused1:

----------


## briko

εσύ από αυτή την φώτο μπορείς να δεις οτιδήποτε?

----------


## gep58

χαχαχαχαχα.... και γω νόμιζα πως μόνο εγώ είχα το πρόβλημα...

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Οκ λαθος το εθεσα. Την φωτογραφια την ανεβασα ,για να δειτε πως ειναι στο περιπου το θυροτηλεφωνο που εχω .Θελω να μου δειξετε πως συνδεεται ενα παλιο θυροτηλεφωνο με ενα καινουριο κουδουνι. :Rolleyes:

----------


## agis68

αν πρόκειτα για αντικατάσταση θα ακολοθήσεις τις οδηγίες του κατασκευαστή και θα συνδεθεί το νέο στην υπάρχουσα γραμμή. Από την εικόνα πράγματι δεν φαίνεται τίποτα

----------


## gep58

Σταύρο οι παλιές συσκευές θυροτηλεφώνων με AC κλήση έχουν εσωτερικά έναν βομβητή... αυτός έχει 2 καλώδια όπως κάθε ηλεκτρ. συσκευή για να λειτουργήσει... αυτά τα καλώδια λοιπόν καταλήγουν σε κάποιες βίδες....
Αν τώρα στις ίδιες βίδες συνδέσεις ένα κουδούνι καμπάνας ή ένα ντιν ντον με το που θα καλέσει κάποιος από την είσοδο το διαμέρισμα θα κτυπήσουν και τα 2 βομβητής και κουδούνι ταυτόχρονα...
τιιιιι.... δεν με πιστεύεις ;;;;
κάντο και θα δεις !!!

----------

Σταύρος Απο (02-12-12)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Καλημερα παιδια.gep οκ θα το κανω για να σε πιστεψω χαχα..

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Γεια σας και παλι.Οι επαφες ειναι :1η επαφη κοκκινο χρωμα καλωδιου,2η επαφη ασπρο,4η επαφη πρασινο,5η επαφη παλι ασπρο,7η επαφη μπλε και 8η επαφη κιτρινο.Η ταση που μετρησα ειναι ειναι 11,7V AC τωρα σε ποιες επαφες θα συνδεσω τον βομβητή? Και απο που να παω να τον αγορασω ?  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Τελικα συνδεσα τον δευτερο βομβητη οπως ειπε ο φιλος gep58, αλλα η ενταση του δεν ειναι τοσο δυνατη οσο θα επρεπε κανονικα..Τ θα πρεπει να κανω ωστε να αυξηθεί η ενταση του βομβητη?

----------

